# Ford 3000 3-point



## SSC_22 (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone! This may be a dumb question, though I'm new to tractors in general! 

I currently have a CAT II system, can I swap up to install the flexible link ends that are available for the 4k and 5k? Also, what has anyone else done regarding a hydraulic adjustable top link?

Your thoughts?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello SSC_22, welcome to the forum.\

Is this what you are talking about??


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I call them crab claws.
Here is a little clearer photo.
Ford never put them on the 3000 size tractors though they did make lift arms for 3000s that had changeable - cat I/cat II balls. I have a set on my 3000. They are kinda rare tho. Photo
The 4000 crab claw style is MUCH heavier than a 3000. Bigger pin diameter in the front end of them and 35" hole to hole vs the 32 1/2 on a 3000 lift arm.
Maybe some modern tractors Mahindrance, Kaputa' Yawnmar, etc with cat I use something similar you could adapt.
As for a hydraulic top link, could you make your own?
I bought a Heavy hyd cylinder on ebay years ago and cut the swivel balls off a screw type to weld on to make my own. Cost was about 1/8 what you pay for a cheap one anywhere else and it has held up to a Lot of use for 15 years. I would cry if I ever had to go back to the turnbuckle/screw type.


----------

